# Shelby Speedway Special find!



## carolinaskies (Apr 29, 2014)

Picked up this Shelby at a local flea market.  Needs a tank and chain guard and new rims/tires, and a light for the fender.   

The head badge has Shelby Speedway Special marked on it.  The custom mudflap has a 1938 Mobilgas license plate topper with Pegasus on it!


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 29, 2014)

Nice find! Service and ride


----------



## carolinaskies (Apr 30, 2014)

A friend had some rims & tires and a couple different chain guards so looks like we can do some work to get this Shelby in roller state.  Gonna take off the chain and let it soak and see about disassembling the neck and review the state of the bearings inside.


----------

